# Moving from Greece to Guadalajara, jalisco



## Giannis Ch. (Oct 1, 2011)

*HELP!!! Moving from Greece to Guadalajara, jalisco*

Hi to every one!! I need help in many ways cause i want to move to Mexico from Greece to live there and find a job.
I have some friends in Guadalajara but i need some help from people who know more and maybe could help me. Actually i don't really speak Spanish, i am learning now, but i want to move to Guadalajara because i want to be with the woman that i love.
So i need any information that i can, so i can get this to work please!!
Where should i get the visa for to be able to stay and work in Mexico and if i don't have any economic incomes from here (Greece), is there another way to get the Visa?
Please i need all the help i can get because it's a choice of life and a big step for me.
Oh and just to know i am 32 not a minor.
I would very much appreciate any help you can give me please!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To get a visa as an individual, you will need to prove foreign income or sufficient resources to equal about $1300 USD per month. Otherwise, you would have to come on a tourist visa for no more than 180 days. The only other option would be to try to find employment with an international company which would send you to Mexico and support your visa.
Since you aren't married to a Mexican, you can't apply as the dependent spouse of a citizen; assuming that spouse has the means to support the other one.


----------



## Giannis Ch. (Oct 1, 2011)

If i manage to get a tourist visa, is there a way afterwords and without having to leave mexico if i found a job to get the work visa?
Also thank you very much for the reply!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, that is possible, but you would have to find the job, get the employer's tax data and other supporting documents, along with your own, all within the 180 day term of the tourist permit. That permit cannot be extended or renewed without leaving Mexico. However, while it is current, you may apply for a visa in Mexico, if you meet the income/resource requirements.
Note that pay rates are very low in Mexico, and that the government strongly protects its workforce. Since you are not fluent in Spanish, you would have to have some very unique and special skills to have a chance at employment. So, without the serious help of a foreign company in Mexico hiring you, I would definitely plan on departing Mexico within 180 days, as that is more likely than not.


----------



## Giannis Ch. (Oct 1, 2011)

ok thank you very much for your help!!! It was very helpful!!!


----------



## Tapatingo (Sep 29, 2011)

*Job in Guadalajara*

What kind of work are you looking for in Guadalajara? ed at mexpat dot com
Check out the 'MEXPAT Guadalajara' group on Facebook.


----------



## rfairbro (Jul 17, 2009)

You could also form a corporation and have your corporation apply for your work visa. However, it's going to cost about 2000.00-2500.00 to do it and there must be a minimum of 2 people forming that corporation. 

An option to explore if you want to become and entrepreneur. You'd also need capital to start up or buy an existing business.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tacking on a Dumb Question*

Since this thread is talking about GDL - I have a question for Lake Dwellers:

When baking or preparing foods in the Lake Area, do we comply with the high altitude directions? Also, are there any special needs for cars in the area - such as modified tuning, etc.

Please, :focus:. Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No adjustments needed for either.


----------



## Rich&Carleen (Apr 2, 2011)

*Kep us posted*



Giannis Ch. said:


> Hi to every one!! I need help in many ways cause i want to move to Mexico from Greece to live there and find a job.
> I have some friends in Guadalajara but i need some help from people who know more and maybe could help me. Actually i don't really speak Spanish, i am learning now, but i want to move to Guadalajara because i want to be with the woman that i love.
> So i need any information that i can, so i can get this to work please!!
> Where should i get the visa for to be able to stay and work in Mexico and if i don't have any economic incomes from here (Greece), is there another way to get the Visa?
> ...


Keep us posted on how it goes, I may check this area out on my next trip down.


----------



## Giannis Ch. (Oct 1, 2011)

i am planning for my trip to Guadalajara in about a month, maybe if i manage with an open ticket.
Will have to see how it goes and if i can make it and find a job there. I will try at least. The cost for the tickets is high for me but what can i do since i have to go there.


----------



## Ihatemexico (Oct 20, 2011)

*Dont move!*

I dont mean to disappoint u but Mexico is a big dump! U are making a mistake! Stay in Greece. Mexico is a thirld world country and its people are corrupted all the way, abusive and stupid. 



RVGRINGO said:


> To get a visa as an individual, you will need to prove foreign income or sufficient resources to equal about $1300 USD per month. Otherwise, you would have to come on a tourist visa for no more than 180 days. The only other option would be to try to find employment with an international company which would send you to Mexico and support your visa.
> Since you aren't married to a Mexican, you can't apply as the dependent spouse of a citizen; assuming that spouse has the means to support the other one.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Don't Hold Back*

Ihatemexico: I wouldn't want you to hold back your feelings, but I do have a question. Please know that I am not questioning your feelings, feelings are personal and not subject to an outsiders evaluation. 

Saying this, what was it that you found so terrible in Mexico? Your input, and the specifics of the problems, may prove useful to us who are planning a move there. I am serious, please, what were some of the problems you encountered and did you attempt to remedy them, and how.

Even negative opinions, and bad experiences, can be positive for others. You'd be doing all of us a big service.

Thank you - and sorry it did not work out - good luck in your travels


----------



## rfairbro (Jul 17, 2009)

Ihatemexico said:


> I dont mean to disappoint u but Mexico is a big dump! U are making a mistake! Stay in Greece. Mexico is a thirld world country and its people are corrupted all the way, abusive and stupid.


That is definitely your own opinion and you are entitled to it. Thousands will disagree with you; some will agree. It's obvious you lived there long enough to be able to form such a blanketed statement. My wife and I love Mexico. No, it's not never-never land. There are problems there, that's for sure. Just like anywhere. But the people in general are beautiful. Far better than many other countries that we have visited over the years. 

Corruption? Yup, mordida's are everywhere. But at least they're up front with it. Unlike here in Canada where corruption is swept under the rug by our government and made like it doesn't exist and then when it's uncovered, we have classifications for it. Corruption a, b or c depending on severity and the type of punishment that will follow.

Abusive? Are you sure you've been to Mexico? I've travelled the western coast, the central highlands and very extensively in the east coast, particularly the Yucatan and the last thing I can honestly say is that Mexicans are abusive. It's just not in their nature. Yes, there are exceptions of course. Just like everywhere. But if I'm to make a blanket statement like you did, then I would say they are not abusive.

Stupid? Enough said, not even worth responding too. That is just ignorant.


----------



## Giannis Ch. (Oct 1, 2011)

I had some problems so i won't be going to Mexico anytime soon, but i am sure, even without being there ever, that yes problems are everywhere and bad people too, but it also has it's beauty and very good people too. I wish one day i will manage to get there where i want to be..
Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts!!!


----------



## Ihatemexico (Oct 20, 2011)

Well here is the thing...

Of course there are other places in the world that are by far worse, more corrupted, more abusive, etc than Mexico... And here is the catch... When u visit Mexico as a temporarily traveler, Mexico is a great destination for it. Great accomldations, inexpensive,friendly, etc. The problem really kicks in when u live there! Then u will realise the nightmare it is! Nothing works! Banks are a nightmare! Internet service always goes bad, Mexicans will try to take advantage of u if u are a foreigner, Mexicans are always late, never call back when they say they will, not a sense of formality or professionalism, no respect while driving, liers, abusive cops, no animal or human rights and here is the best part.... Anybody can acuse u of anything and u will go to jail and remain behind until proven innocent... And that can take from 6 months up to your whole life locked up for no crime commited... Why??? Because the systmem in Mexico favors only the rich and corrupted. 



FHBOY said:


> Ihatemexico: I wouldn't want you to hold back your feelings, but I do have a question. Please know that I am not questioning your feelings, feelings are personal and not subject to an outsiders evaluation.
> 
> Saying this, what was it that you found so terrible in Mexico? Your input, and the specifics of the problems, may prove useful to us who are planning a move there. I am serious, please, what were some of the problems you encountered and did you attempt to remedy them, and how.
> 
> ...


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Ihatemexico*

First, thank you for elaborating and once again these are your experiences and feelings and no one can argue with you about that.

Since you are from England, and I have not yet lived in Mexico, I can only assume that I will find the same: banks that aren't as efficient as US or British banks; an internet that is not yet developed (even though the US lags behind Europe on that). 

As far as people taking advantage of foreigners, I will have to anticipate that it is no better or worse than any where else. We all know of Americans (and Canadians, probably even Brits) who have done the same thing - no it is not right, but it happens.

As far a punctuality, I work with a lot of different customers in my business, and that trait is not local to Mexico. With some of my customers, 1:00 really means "I'll try and get there by 3:00-_but I'm going to call you at 2:30 and say I'll be there in a half an hour and then show up at 3:30_" - and specific groups of people are worse than others. The way business and professional relationships are handled are a matter of culture. 

My father raised me with a German outlook on punctuality, one minute late is late - I don't know if I could survive in Germany if that is their mentality but that is their culture. The Japanese will apologize publicly on the Bullet Train (I've seen it) if it is running two minutes late due to an earthquake, over and over again at each stop - that is their culture. [No wonder the #1 cause of non-disease, non-accidental death in Japan is suicide - by jumping in front of trains {they even have a word for it} - true fact]. 

Have you ever driven in Boston - where traffic lights are a suggestion  ? You may find that Mexican drivers, in general, are not as "schooled" as NOB (and have the English courtesy you are used to) - but you know, they are used to it.

So, what I am saying, for me anyway, is that I thank you for the insights and your experiences, as bad as they were, and now know that I need to adjust my NOB thinking and expectation to my newly chosen home. Do I expect it to be the same as Baltimore? Absolutely not, or why else would I be moving there? What I do expect is that with patience and the knowledge that I have chosen to make this life change, it is up to me to adapt, not the entire population of Mexico.

lane: Wherever you go, Ihatemexico, internationally or domestically, you are the stranger. After moving around a lot I've learned that. I know that it is up to me to adapt as the stranger and I have found that, yes, I will get frustrated and angry, but each set back is a learning experience. If I don't expect my repair guy to show up on time after he's been late twice before, then I have new expectations - and less stress.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

@Ihatemexico:

At least the weather and the food are better than in England...

Just one question, who has forced you to stay?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

There are a few points that you brought up that I must respond to. First of all, as has been said before, if you are so unhappy here why do you stay? Some people will find only the bad in places, people and things. Others will only find the good. But those with their eyes and minds open will be able to weigh the good and the bad and decide what they want to do.

That said please allow me to touch on a few of your points. You are correct that many Mexicans do not keep appointments, the term mañana does not mean tomorrow it mean later. Many do not return calls nor are they very formal. If you want professionalism then you'd better look to people who earn more than $3.00 per hour. You must understand that this is all part and parcel of their culture and that is something that you can never change. I will admit that many drivers here (both Expat and native) took their driving lessons in Texas where it is common place to aim a car rather than steer it. There is also the illness that makes drivers sick if there is a car in front of them. 

Your comment about jail and getting locked up is completely inaccurate. Whereas in both England and the US there is a presumption of innocence for all crimes. In Mexico the presumption is of being guilty. I can't tell you if that's good or bad but it is the way things are here and if I didn't like it I for sure would not live here. But the code of law does not "favor only the rich and corrupted" any more that the laws in the US do. 

FYI according to the world bank Mexico is not a third world country but what is called an emerging nation. That means that Mexico is moving toward becoming one of the top 20 industrial nations. That's not too bad, in my view. 

The other thing is that most of your concerns are the same for both expats and visitors so what's the difference. 

Again I live Lakeside so maybe some of my views are stilted because of the very large expat community here. But if my life is so much better than yours, move were there is a larger expat community so you can be happier. In all honesty much of what you said is somewhat true but it's the culture that we have here and taking the culture along with the wonderful climate; the great food; the good quality medial care at 50-80% less than in the states; low overall cost of living and the super people I can learn to live with the culture.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Ihatemexico said:


> I dont mean to disappoint u but Mexico is a big dump! U are making a mistake! Stay in Greece. Mexico is a thirld world country and its people are corrupted all the way, abusive and stupid.


I have lived in Mexico for over 4 years now and am happy with my decision to move here. Of course, there are things that get on my nerves, but on balance falls onto the side of the good things I enjoy. It's too bad that Ihatemexico had bad experiences during his time in Mexico, but any anyone who accuses all the people in a particular country of being completely corrupt, abusive and stupid loses all credibility with me. Expressing anger is never a good way to win an argument!


----------

